# Cairo



## karineKinshasa (Feb 1, 2017)

Helo!
I will be moving to Cairo in July to stay for three years. I bring my little but very active dog with me! But I have many practical questions about it; where can I take a walk wit her, Can she go loose to play with the bal? Can I take her in de metro?
I think we shall hire an apartment in Zamalek or El Maadi. But in Zamalek there is no metro station? Maybe in 2018 because they are working on it? Can I go easily by foot to a nearest metrostation from Zamalek?
I have no idea of the distance, but a I am a good walker.

Please help me!


----------

